
Ask HN: Hosted DNS providers with command line client to update records? - jscholes
I&#x27;ve used Dyn for a number of years, but I&#x27;m now faced with having to jump through whatever hoops to follow their move to Oracle Cloud Infrastructure.  It&#x27;s made me realise that I never really enjoyed using their service in the first place, always going to a website just to add an A record.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something new, and I&#x27;d like to manage it from the CLI (partly so I can do dynamic DNS updates myself on a schedule via cron).  The CLI support can be third party if the service has an API, but I would like it to be reasonably mature.  Any thoughts?
======
kalefranz
Cloudflare’s DNS has a command line client. It’s called curl.

------
byoung2
Amazon Route 53 has both a CLI and an API

------
nwrk
[https://dnsimple.com/](https://dnsimple.com/)

------
verdverm
Google Cloud has support for this.

